# Need Butterflies for this event?



## boring (May 6, 2018)

Thanks to the fact I have 2 Pocket Camp Apps on one phone (Android apks) I have already finished the event while exchanging 98% of the bugs with my main and my alt PC Players. I have now been left with an array of BOTH types of bugs and I need more friend powder, so I'm sharing my bugs
If you need more, then;
*Add me on PC, my ID is in my sig
*Reply with your IGN, so I know where to find you on my list, and what bugs you need the most

I just wanna help out and these bugs are collecting up now, I will help as much as I can until I run out of bugs !!
(you don't have to give me anything for the bugs but if you want to, I'm saving up for a name change so feel free to drop me even 1 tbt,, it's a pwyw situation, even if that number is zero lol)


----------



## CaramelCookie (May 6, 2018)

I've added you, my "name" is Nopa. I'd really appreciate any bugs you may have~ Sharing makes those events actually fun


----------



## MopyDream44 (May 6, 2018)

Hey Lijan, I really love seeing posts like this because it reminds me how awesome this community is. Thank you so much for offering to help friends finish up the event. I'm always looking for new friends who actively play, so I am going to go ahead an add you. My IGN is Mopy. I am all finished with the appleflitter tasks, but I am still working on my green appleflitter tasks, and I would appreciate some help. I will happily share back whatever I can catch (though my RGN hasn't been great for the green appleflitters). Anyhoo, thanks again for doing this!


----------



## Carissa (May 6, 2018)

Hello ! I just added you, my name is Carissa!


----------



## boring (May 6, 2018)

I will send bugs to all three, but I'll send bugs to Mopy first , to make sure they get green!! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Carissa said:


> Hello ! I just added you, my name is Carissa!



I dropped you 10 bugs because that's what you had room for!


----------



## boring (May 7, 2018)

bump, I've got more to share!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



CaramelCookie said:


> I've added you, my "name" is Nopa. I'd really appreciate any bugs you may have~ Sharing makes those events actually fun





MopyDream44 said:


> Hey Lijan, I really love seeing posts like this because it reminds me how awesome this community is. Thank you so much for offering to help friends finish up the event. I'm always looking for new friends who actively play, so I am going to go ahead an add you. My IGN is Mopy. I am all finished with the appleflitter tasks, but I am still working on my green appleflitter tasks, and I would appreciate some help. I will happily share back whatever I can catch (though my RGN hasn't been great for the green appleflitters). Anyhoo, thanks again for doing this!



Neither of you currently have the space for me to share, and you didn't last night either ): - Just VM me when you have some space, and if I still have bugs I will try to help!


----------



## boring (May 7, 2018)

bump


----------



## MopyDream44 (May 7, 2018)

Thank you so much Lijan, I was super busy yesterday, so I didn't have much time to play. I'm clearing out my garden now!


----------



## boring (May 7, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Thank you so much Lijan, I was super busy yesterday, so I didn't have much time to play. I'm clearing out my garden now!



I'll drop some greens by right now!!


----------



## MopyDream44 (May 7, 2018)

Thank you so much!! Would you like me to return what I am able to catch, or should I pass them on to someone else?


----------



## boring (May 7, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Thank you so much!! Would you like me to return what I am able to catch, or should I pass them on to someone else?



I'm officially done, so no worry about returning them!! I dropped 17 as thats what I saw room for


----------



## MopyDream44 (May 7, 2018)

Lijan said:


> I'm officially done, so no worry about returning them!! I dropped 17 as thats what I saw room for



OMIGOSH!! THANK YOU SO MUCH! Another friend left 3 green appleflitters as well, so I had a full garden of green, and a FANTASTIC catch (well considering the lower rates for the green). I ended up catching 14/20 of the green appleflitters, so that took a big chunk off of my tasks! I will be sure to pass these onto my friends who are still working on green appleflitter tasks.


----------



## boring (May 7, 2018)

bump - I have plenty to share!!


----------



## boring (May 7, 2018)

bumping this again!;; I've still got lots of both bugs if needed!!


----------



## boring (May 8, 2018)

bump again - I've got lots


----------



## calamitybot (May 9, 2018)

hey there! im adding you, my in game name is cal. i need gold and silver appleflitters. im gardening constantly, though, save for 8 hour breaks when i sleep, so i might not be available for  sharing when you play. thanks a bunch!


----------



## Themadgamer (May 9, 2018)

Wow, the catch rate of the new fritters is abysmal!


----------



## DeadlyKindness999 (May 10, 2018)

Do you have any left? I would like a few if it's alright

- - - Post Merge - - -

My user name is Aaron and I will add you


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (May 10, 2018)

My biggest need is for gold applefritters.  My ID is 2233 1165 795 

I'm happy to share reds, greens and silvers, however right now I only have four golds.  If I could stat getting lots of gold fritters shared with me, I could at least try to obtain a larger number to share around.  This is the most frustrating garden safari I've done to date x.x


----------



## JoLo (May 11, 2018)

Hi
My IGN is JoLo.  

I've added both Lijan and EvilTheCat. My time zone is GMT. I'm in the game at least once a day but not much more than twice so my progress is very slow with the second part of this event with the catch rate being so poor but I'm willing to share whatever I have. I always help with the quarry.

My ID is 7045-7899-805


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (May 11, 2018)

I got your request earlier JoLo.  I regularly check my game so if I ever see free flowers I'm happy to share.


----------



## Vonny (May 12, 2018)

Nevermind.  Got really lucky this morning and don’t need help anymore


----------



## Pavvee (May 12, 2018)

Hi guys! 
If anyone has any extra butterflies to share, feel free to share them with me!  I’m not done with any butterfly type yet, I really hope someone could help me! Thank you in advance!
ID: 40436986567


----------

